# Trap using 10 frame deep with 10 frames foundatio???



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I made several traps this year using old deeps. I put bottoms & covers on them and hung them from trees. I put in a frame of old comb and another 9 frames of undrawn foundation. I've trapped several swarms in the past and am hoping the foundation will make the bees draw out manageable comb. Now I am wondering if it with make the box appear too small to the bees.
Anyone else have luck with filled out deep traps?
I also used LGO impregnated wax.


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Because the old deep is so close to the ideal size a bee is looking for in a home, I think you'll be fine with them in. Just note that there are many out there who also subscribe to your hesitation of making the box appear too small. If you've got several traps, try changing it up and see if it makes a difference in your area. I currently have a 10-frame with 1 drawn black comb and the rest filled with foundation sitting on my hive stand at home. If a swarm moves in, I don't need to open up the box for awhile...it's ready to go. However, my other deeps that I place have 1 drawn black comb and one frame with foundation up against one side of the box. I figure I'll check these often (every 5-10 days) and have to move them some time soon so why mess with all the extra frames...call me lazy, I guess. Good luck!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have caught three this year in deeps with drawn comb and foundation arranged: CFFCCCCFFC.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

mtndewluvr said:


> Because the old deep is so close to the ideal size a bee is looking for in a home, I think you'll be fine with them in. Just note that there are many out there who also subscribe to your hesitation of making the box appear too small. If you've got several traps, try changing it up and see if it makes a difference in your area. I currently have a 10-frame with 1 drawn black comb and the rest filled with foundation sitting on my hive stand at home. If a swarm moves in, I don't need to open up the box for awhile...it's ready to go. However, my other deeps that I place have 1 drawn black comb and one frame with foundation up against one side of the box. I figure I'll check these often (every 5-10 days) and have to move them some time soon so why mess with all the extra frames...call me lazy, I guess. Good luck!


Thanks for the reply. It turns out that the 7 I made last month I had put medium foundation in that had crimp wire. I had forgotten I did this. I cross tied it with fishing line.
I made maybe 3 others with deep foundation and a single drawn frame that I will leave alone except for adding a couple of drops of LGO to every week or two. Today I did 2 more and used a frame of drawn and 9 frames of deep foundation that I cut in half and wired in.

I can only speak from my own experiences but the swarms I've trapped in the past in boxes with only 1 frame were a nightmare with comb every where. It will take less than 3 days for a large swarm to build comb in the entire box. The swarm I trapped last week had just moved into the deep trap with one frame. I put it into a proper deep hive right away. I came back an our later to give them syrup and I could see they were already putting new wax on the foundation.
I've not found a good way to tie natural comb into frames?

I wonder if swarm traps placed within 100' of a bee yard catch swarms from other bee yards? I ask this because I can't see that any of the five hives I have here swarmed. I looked in them all and they seem as full as when I checked 3 weeks prior??
Thanks Howard


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Rubber band the combs into the frames.
I have to check my swarm traps this week. Thanks for the reminder.


----------

